# [SOLVED] Windows can't detect ethernet cable



## VACRMH (Oct 16, 2007)

Ok, i'll add as much detail as I can to this.

I'm running XP, and after having some problems I decided to format and reinstall. After doing that, I was unable to connect to the internet using my cable modem. Everything lights up - Power, PC link, Cable and Activity, but I can't connect. 

Using a USB cable lets me connect immediately with no problem, but I have no idea why ethernet doesn't work. I've even tried a different cable, but nothing works. 

I have a 1394 Connection under network connections, that is Connected, but it doesn't show any activity whatsoever. 

I can answer any questions if it helps me get ethernet to work again. Thank you very much.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

*Re: Windows can't detect ethernet cable*

G'Day VACRMH, Welcome to TSF! :4-wave:

When you say


> _I decided to format and reinstall_


 did you re-install _ALL_ the drivers for the Motherboard?

You will need to do this using the Motherboard CD that came with it, or go to the Motherboard Manufacturer's Website and download them from there.

Report back with the results.

Kind Regards,


----------



## VACRMH (Oct 16, 2007)

*Re: Windows can't detect ethernet cable*

Wow, is my face red.

Didn't even think about installing the drivers. Brain fart I suppose.

The second I installed them, a message came up about a network cable being unplugged.

Thanks alot!


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

Glad to hear that you got it sorted! :4-clap:

:4-cheers:


----------

